# Homemade push pole question



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I have a friend that works at Lowes and they only have 8 foot dowels that he could get me. If I took some Marine Tex and epoxied them together, would it work? Or would I actually have to buy some fiberglass cloth and glass them together?

I have my PVC pole that I may extend to 16'-17', but since it's one PVC pipe inside another and foam filled, it's rather heavy. But it's definitely solid and works. Was thinking of extending, sanding, and painting it black. Made the foot out of PVC and everything. Cheap and looks decent.

Should I go the dowel route or stick with the PVC?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Home Depot still carries 16' dowels in pine
Many lumberyards can get 16' fir dowels.
Get one with straight grain, no knots or crossgrained sections.
weakens the dowel.

Also have seen pvc pipe used as a ferrule to join 2 8' sections of dowel.

previous post:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1227017870/15#15


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I made mine from 2 8' sections using a piece of aluminum pipe as a ferrule. Then painted it white with exterior latex. Fancy.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Love the painted dowel. I may get 2 8', epoxy them together, epoxy a PVC sleeve over the connection, then seal it (suggestions?) and paint it white. Now how about the foot and point if I dont have a belt sander?

Here's an interesting article...another possibility...
http://www.sportfishingmag.com/article.jsp?ID=21276


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

All I know about pcv is that it breaks when you least expect it to, or want it to.


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

I don't have a point or a foot on mine, that would be too fancy. 

"Do more with less."


----------



## aaronshore (Aug 24, 2007)

I had a 16' dowel I got from Home Depot. You can never go wrong with one piece dowel over two pieces. Stronger IMHO. Was around $30.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

> All I know about pcv is that it breaks when you least expect it to, or want it to.


I'm currently using a 10' Sched-40 1.25" PVC with a regular 1" PVC stuffed inside.  Then the entire assembly was filled with foam.  Very sturdy...I actually tried to break it.

I may just stick with that since I pretty much have it all done and all I need to do is extend, sand, and paint.

I dunno...I'm being indecisive...

Edit:
Just thought of a solution...which is going to fit into the push pole holders I buy from customgheenoe?


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Shaping dowel rods with no power tools,
sounds like you always had electrical outlets available.
Not me, out in the woods you improvise.
Like using a pocket knife to whittle the point,
and shave the flat. Then fine tune the surfaces with
sandpaper on a wood block for a smooth finish.
Or use the knife blade as a scraper.

Just the West Dade swamp rat in me...


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

For the duck hunting season, we ran to home depot and spent about 10 12 dollars. We made two 10' poles, with a great foot, and end caps. They worked great all season, and still work good. We used them to push a 12 foot jon boat through some serious hydrilla mats. Im sure if one was to get a smaller pvc pipe, stick it on the inside and use the pvc glue, one would be able to extend it longer. They're pretty strong. Sure, they have a bit of flex, but it's not bad. We didn't have any problems all season.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

I am trying Brett's design with the skeg attachment. Found a pretty staight 16' dowel at HD.


----------



## faw67 (Jan 13, 2008)

I made mine from a 10 or 12 foot stick of schedule 80 pvc , its twice as thick as schedule 40, it has a about a 4inch wide foot at one end and a cap on the other , it will bend but Ive been using it for over a year to push around a 14 ft aluminum wide body boat, with out any trouble and it works great 
FAW


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Here is the new and improved version :-X


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I may just go with a sealed and painted dowel...PVC flexes too much. I can just make a foot out of PVC and figure something out for the point. Trying to sort out this outboard situation first, though.


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Ok well I have a friend who works at Lowes and gets a discount...here's what I/we came up with as an idea:

Going to take 2 straight as can be 10' dowel rods and glass them together with some Elmer's (that's all they carry) polyester resin and Elmer's fiberglass mat. I'll probably go with at least 2 coats of mat/resin for joining them. Then I'm going to somehow make one end to a point (find a friend with a belt sander hopefully) and glass on a foot made with a PVC t-joint and caps. Then I will seal the whole pole with 1-2 coats of resin (will just 1 work?). Finally, I will paint 2-3 coats of Rust-o-leum gloss white epoxy spray paint.

It will total about $60 with my friend's discount. Please provide constructive criticism on whether this is a good idea/will hold up well/etc.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Ok well I have a friend who works at Lowes and gets a discount...here's what I/we came up with as an idea:
> 
> Going to take 2 straight as can be 10' dowel rods and glass them together with some Elmer's (that's all they carry) polyester resin and Elmer's fiberglass mat.  I'll probably go with at least 2 coats of mat/resin for joining them.  Then I'm going to somehow make one end to a point (find a friend with a belt sander hopefully) and glass on a foot made with a PVC t-joint and caps.  Then I will seal the whole pole with 1-2 coats of resin (will just 1 work?).  Finally, I will paint 2-3 coats of Rust-o-leum gloss white epoxy spray paint.
> 
> It will total about $60 with my friend's discount.  Please provide constructive criticism on whether this is a good idea/will hold up well/etc.


I would advise against it. The wood makes a for a good push pole up to 16' but anything longer gets a little to heavy for normal use. If you want a pole longer than 16' you could go with a fiberglass pole but they are heavy too. If you will be doing a lot of poling then you will want to get a hybrid or carbon fiber push pole. Secondly, it will likely be a weak point in the pole. In the worst possible location too.

If you want an inexpensive wooden push pole find a single 16' section. I got mine from Home Depot. Whitesnooky has said that he found 18' wooden dowels from less well know lumber supplier so you may try calling around in your area and asking what they might be able to order.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

> I would advise against it. The wood makes a for a good push pole up to 16' but anything longer gets a little to heavy for normal use. If you want a pole longer than 16' you could go with a fiberglass pole but they are heavy too. If you will be doing a lot of poling then you will want to get a hybrid or carbon fiber push pole. Secondly, it will likely be a weak point in the pole. In the worst possible location too.
> 
> If you want an inexpensive wooden push pole find a single 16' section. I got mine from Home Depot. Whitesnooky has said that he found 18' wooden dowels from less well know lumber supplier so you may try calling around in your area and asking what they might be able to order.


What Tom said...x2


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

Crush my dreams guys...just crush my dreams...haha

I don't mind it being a little heavy. I was just wondering if it would hold up ok or not. When I go fishing, because of school, I only go out for 3-4 hours at a time. I'll probably spend half of that drifting. So poling around with something a little heavier than a carbon fiber Stiffy wouldn't bother me. I don't think it would at least... [smiley=1-mmm.gif]

The dowels at Lowes were pretty light, too. A hell of a lot lighter than the PVC push pole I used to use.

So, as long as a little extra weight isn't an issue, would this design work? No final decisions will be made til, well, I buy the materials...which will be a couple weeks...because I'm broke...very...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

If you really want to use 2 - 10 foot chunks,
I'd create a scarf joint and epoxy the scarf joint together.
The joint will be stronger than the rest of the pole.
5 minute epoxy will cost 6 or 7 bucks.
cheaper than all the fiberglass mess you'd have to make.

http://www.glen-l.com/supplies/pxman-apscarf.html


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I thought about doing something like that. So it will work, I'm guessing? I appreciate the input guys. This is way beyond the most helpful website I've ever been on for ANYTHING.

But, anywho, I'll make a few calls to lumber yards around here about one piece dowels and see what I can come up with. If nothing pops up I will probably just go with my idea combined with Brett's genius enginuity of the scarf joint epoxied together. Will save me $5 on mat  and would actually make the pole look smoother and sleaker as there will be no bulge in the middle from the mat layers. How many coats of resin should I use to seal the whole pole? One piece or two piece...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

No resin, this is a cheapo pole.
Teak oil or paint.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

Just my 2 cents,

I agree with most here that the best / cheapest route has to be the single wood dowell in the longest length you can find.

Some alternatives I considered was, in Cabela's they had a two peice telescoping aluminum push pole with foot and point for $84. Thats not far from the $60 you orginally thought you might spend. 

I looked at the website and saw only a 12 ft, could have sworn I saw it listed in their magazine as a 16ft length orginally. You can search their site for Push Pole's.

Looked at Rich-Mar Push Pole website who was the manufacture, and they had an 18 ft 3 peice for $105.  http://www.richmarsports.com/Pushpole_Products.html

I personally opted to stick with the wood dowell, wasn't sure about the aluminum sectional, sounded like a pool or shrimp net pole to me, which I figured would flex maybe more than I wanted. Obviously they works for the marsh duck hunting as it is intended, seemed to have good reviews.

I have to say that I would save the money go the wood dowell route to start and even see if you enjoy polling. I honestly troll more than I poll, get more fishing in that way. I find it hard to cast and push, multi-tasking maybe not my strongest point. 

James


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

i have the aluminum telescopic pole with the lil pushbutton clips....with the duck feet on the end...it is not a pole to "pole" with....it is to push with, try to unstick yourself with, thats about it....its heavy as sin, and saltwater has taken its toll on the springs of the pushbuttons....its such a pain to scope it in and out, that i basically have just a 6 foot pole that i wouldnt scope out, unless it was an emergency...but...it does come in handy as a 6 foot pole...lol


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm leaning toward the dowels coated with resin and scarf jointed together. It is definitely going to be a cheap-o but who knows...if I put the time and attention to detail into it, it may turn out really nice...and for $60 you couldn't beat it. If I could get it to last 3 or 4 years I'd be happy.

Better Bait, I will probably pole as much as I troll but...a trolling motor is $700+ (I want new) and then figure in the purchase of batteries. I just don't have the money for that right now. Maybe by Christmas time, though .

Whenever I start this project I'll post detailed pictures of the progress. It'll probably be a few weeks, though, whenever I get some school downtime.

Thanks for the help everyone, as always. I think I learn just as much from microskiff.com as I do in upper level accounting courses. 90% from Brett haha.


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> I'm leaning toward the dowels coated with resin and scarf jointed together.  It is definitely going to be a cheap-o but who knows...if I put the time and attention to detail into it, it may turn out really nice...and for $60 you couldn't beat it.  If I could get it to last 3 or 4 years I'd be happy.
> 
> Better Bait, I will probably pole as much as I troll but...a trolling motor is $700+ (I want new) and then figure in the purchase of batteries.  I just don't have the money for that right now.  Maybe by Christmas time, though .
> 
> ...



all u need a 18ft closet rod and I help u to make one all for 45 bucks.

18ft x 1 1/4'' Diameter  closet dowel closet rod

Cabelas's high tide spike and mud foot for $25 bucks epoxy and resin included.

PCv pipe fittings 

thomson's water seal treatment spray can

I love my closet rod push pole and it looks great and useable....I just love it!

I have a 21ft moonlighter and 21ft stiffy pushpole but I use my closetrod push pole alot more and I just love it!

this is my old NMZ wit hcloset rod attacted to it and u can get a idea of it


----------



## marshman (Feb 9, 2007)

not to get offtopic...but, thats one of the neatest gheenoe setups ive seen....


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

> not to get offtopic...but, thats one of the neatest gheenoe setups ive seen....


yeah I want it back and my wife said NO! I'm pissed.


----------



## snook1717 (Apr 18, 2007)

> Better Bait, I will probably pole as much as I troll but...a trolling motor is $700+ (I want new) and then figure in the purchase of batteries.  I just don't have the money for that right now.  Maybe by Christmas time, though .


Hey Murphy,

Just a note about the trolling motor situation,

Many of us cant afford the $700 dollar trolling motor's either. So many will by the cheaper transom mount trolling motor and remove the screw in the control head to spin it 180 degrees. Depending on the size trolling motor and a cheaper deep cycle battery you could be trolling for as little as $150 (= New Endura 30 and Wally World Batt). 

I think Minkota has a rebate now for their new Traxxis transom line of trolling motors. Going the cheap route now might make your fishing more enjoyable until you can save for the one you want. 

James


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I was told to go with an 80lb 24 volt setup. Plus I would like to buy a Saltwater TM to endure the harsh salt for many years to come. If the 80lb 24 volt thing was BS someone fed to me (probably to sell me something) please let me know.

And remember...looks are important to the fiance (yes...just proof she's expensive)...just another reason I was looking for bow mount...sleeker looking.


----------

